# Nautical Training Colleges



## clibb

As an ex Worcester cadet I love reading about the different colleges, and their attendees. Just wanted to recommend wholeheartedly a book by Phil Carradice called Nautical Training Ships. It's published by Amberley Publishing and well worht a read.


----------

